
Krita Weekly #10 – Krita Development Updates - hellozee
https://www.hellozee.dev/kw10/
======
petee
I've only used Krita once and never followed the development before seeing
this title, but I must say that I really enjoyed the format of this, felt like
reading a letter from a distant friend in the mail. Thanks!

~~~
hellozee
Hehe, thanks, :D

